# VK - Trion Starter Kit Now in Stock!



## Gizmo (26/6/17)

The all new Vape King Branded Trion Starter Kit now in stock.


https://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats...ecurity_hash=c512bdb535c9ea314ca4718425d52bf3

Reactions: Like 1


----------

